# RIP Katie video



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Awe such a pretty girl! This is a beautiful tribute to Katie. She seemed to have the golden love for life  The music is fitting too. So sorry she is gone - cherish the memories.
Carol


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That was a beautiful tribute to your sweet girl... I loved seeing her progress through the years and seeing her develop a sugar face. RIP sweet girl.

That was also a beautiful frame with all the pictures of her.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That was very beautiful and certainly touched ny heart.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

You did a beautiful tribute to Katie! She was very much loved and I can tell she was the light of your life.


----------



## Stephan (May 23, 2011)

Beautiful dog and video too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It's still hurts, isn't it? The video brought tears to my eyes, such a beautiful girl your Katie was.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing this video. She is absolutely precious. I am sorry for your loss. Run free, play hard and have fun at the Bridge, Katie.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wonderful tribute to your beautiful Katie!! She will live in your heart forever!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

That is a great video tribute. I adore the song, so appropriate. I am sorry for you loss. She was a gorgeous girl!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It's still hurts, isn't it? The video brought tears to my eyes, such a beautiful girl your Katie was.


Yea it still hurts, not as bad as it did on Oct 24th, still get tears once in a while. Lots of tear to get me through making the video. On the plus side she is still making me smile at time's. The bad times aren't as much as they were, the smiling is much more now. Oh what I would give to spend one more day with my girl. 

Mike


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your girl. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

OK ... you made me cry.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Such a beautiful tribute to your sweet Kate.....RIP sweet girl.....lovely, she was.....((((Hugs)))))


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

What a special girl. So sorry for your lose.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

coffenut said:


> OK ... you made me cry.


Didn't mean to make you cry, I have done enough of that. She was a very special girl, but the more I watch the video the more I smile. Im just glad I was able to have her for nine years. Lots of smiles and great memories over the time we had with each other. Miss you Katie and know Dad loves you.


Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

What a wonderful video and I love that song!
Was thinking of my girl Smooch, who is also at the Rainbow Bridge, while I was watching it!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute. I love the photos of her rolling on her back waiting for some belly rubs! And that sugar face........wow, what a sweetie!

Thanks for sharing her life with us--she was a very lucky girl!

Wishing you many more 'good memories'...

Scott J.


----------



## Timandy (Jan 19, 2012)

Cry I did, she was so beautiful. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

i am so sorry for your loss, thanks for sharing the video about Katie. The video brought tears to my eyes, reminds me about my 3 golden before


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

How lucky she was to have a human like you for her time on the earth. My heart aches for you and your loss. I love your video and the photos of katie, the beautiful girl. She was a happy Girl here and I hope that you will be with her someday.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Missing my Golden Katie today, as you all know whe had to put Katie down due to cancer on Oct 24th. Im working on the pool today and she was always around me when I worked on the pool. She so loved to go swimming and would always get exicted when she saw I was prepping the pool to open. She knew it was that time of year again. I miss you Katie. ; (


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Katie sure was a beauitful gal......
So sorry for your loss....

but a part of me feels comfort
that we have friends waiting for us 
on the other side.......


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Katie was a beautiful girl! How blessed she was to have you as her family. It's so hard to lose a loved one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FlyKelly*

FlyKelly

Katie was SO BEAUTIFUL-she reminds me of my Smooch!
The song you chose could not be more perfect!!
I think we have the same sofa!


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

So sorry you are feeling the loss of katie today, just seen your tribute to her today it was lovely and made me cry too! again !!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> FlyKelly
> 
> Katie was SO BEAUTIFUL-she reminds me of my Smooch!
> The song you chose could not be more perfect!!
> I think we have the same sofa!


When I was doing the video I knew I wanted to have music but really didn't know what song to use. I was going through my iTunes library and came across this song. I knew at that moment it was the perfect song for Katie's Song. Man its been almost six months and I still am heartbroken. I am doing much better than in Oct but if I watch the video or something makes me think of Katie it still makes me cry. She was truly my heart dog. I was blessed to have her for nine years and Im thankfull for that but like the rest of you who have lost a heartdog it was way too soon.

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I knew I am gonna cry but I watched it again. I know the feeling, pain comes and goes, sometimes it just surprises you that after so many months it still can hurt so much. Hope time and new golden friends will help us in healing, not forgetting, we will never forget them.


----------

